# TAXES :slap:



## countrychick5 (Dec 23, 2013)

So informally seperated since Nov '13. Have 9 month old. Have a house and mortgage together. I made 17k last year. He made 23k. I would like to file married but seperate, because I do not wish to split my tax refund with STBXH. He is already selling things that were our together, I'd rather keep what money I can and move on. 
I have custody of our son, and will soon be recieving child support as we just went to court. I will be moving into a new apt the 1st.
Is it finacially benefical to me to file married but seperate? I would like to think that I can claim our son and child care as well as my student loan interest. 
That would leave him to claim mortgage interest, land tax, and possibly Head of Household. 

Would i get more back on my own? Can I file Head of Household? Or would it be worth it to suck it up and file our taxes together? 
Right now theres still an order of protection, but Im sure he would demand to know what we would get back and want half. 
I'd like to pay off back medical bills resulting from our son, etc, so I can get the bill collecters to stop calling and start fresh once we get seperated/divorced.

Sorry its so long. Im just not sure what to do. I plan on filing my own taxes online.


----------



## ThreeStrikes (Aug 11, 2012)

Sounds like a question for your lawyer.


----------

